# Looking for Japanese and Korean Friends :)



## denisewmwong (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Guys!
I am a student in the University of Hong Kong and I am doing a project on how Japanese and Korean learn Chinese Characters.
I need to find people that speaks Japanese or Korean as first language and are learning Mandarin Chinese and do a small test that last an hour. Please reply, Inbox me or message me in facebook (denise dot wong dot 359). I can offer Mandarin Chinese or Cantonese tutoring in return. I can show you guys a tour around HKU too!


----------

